# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Erg droge huid (benen)

## Faa

Ik heb een erg droge huid (voornamelijk mijn benen). Weet iemand een goede lotion die er voor zorgt dat mijn benen niet meer zoo droog aanvoelen en er niet meer zo droog uitzien? Alvast bedankt :Smile: !!

----------


## beertjes

Hoi faa,
In veel producten zit parraffine. Dit voelt zacht aan maar droogt je huid juist meer uit. Het beste wat je kunt gebruiken is een 100% natuurlijk middel wat de natuurlijke balans van je huid weer hersteld, pas dan kom je er echt vanaf.
Kamillecreme van Purity herbs is ontwikkelt voor een baby wiens huid zo droog was dat die gekraakt was. Door deze creme is haar huidje helemaal hersteld. Je kan er meer over lezen op www.purityherbs.org. Als je het probeert zul je me heel dankbaar zijn want ik spreek uit ervaring, het werkt echt verbluffend!

----------


## Raimun

lichtjes insmeren met lijnolie

----------


## Faa

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. 
Beertje ik heb de tester van de Kamille creme geprobeerd, en het voelde inderdaad erg fijn aan!! Ik merkte al snel verschil, ik heb het potje van 60 ml daarna besteld. Het werkt echt fijn! Wel prijzig, maar werk goed! 
Thanks voor de tip!

----------


## beertjes

Hoi Faa,
Ben blij dat je wat had aan mijn tip! Ik heb onlangs ook eens de calendula olie gekocht, is voordeliger omdat het beter uitsmeert en ruikt heerlijk naar Jasmijn. 
Groetjes

----------

